# Newbie <- need some guidance with my set up



## cocobob (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi there, 

Don't know if this is the right spot to post this but I'm kinda clueless so I could use some help  

Basically what I'm looking for is to make a set up using a re-chargeable battery powering an LED light

I've got the following [FONT=&quot]3W Cree LED XPE XP-E R3 3535 SMD High Power LED Chip and a [/FONT][FONT=&quot]NCR18650B 3.7 v 3400mah 18650 Lithium Rechargeable Battery 

[/FONT]I'm wondering if these are compatible with each other and what kind of components I need to recharge the battery in a safe manner







Really ANY help in the right direction would be so much appreciated!!!


----------



## lightfooted (Aug 10, 2019)

Any particular reason you are wanting to build instead of buy?


----------



## cocobob (Aug 10, 2019)

lightfooted said:


> Any particular reason you are wanting to build instead of buy?




Nope, would prefer to buy instead of build but don't know where to buy such a set up,

So I'm looking for the LED + Re-chargeable battery + switch + charge jack , no casing but all wired components


----------



## lightfooted (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry I didn't get back right away, I guess I am just surprised that you are trying to build something when you would rather buy and the internet is right here. I know I have seen various utility lights that would provide you with all of the internals you are looking for in an already built case. Now if you were trying to build something and just needed the charging board for the battery, okay that's different and I'm assuming you are trying to avoid spending money unnecessarily. Google is...well okay maybe not your friend but in this case a very good acquaintance. Now for that charging circuit...you could locate a small single cell sized pocket power pack for phones and such and just cannibalize it for the board. You could also just use the entire thing as a power supply that you would plug the XP-E into to drive it...although I would suggest a driver board from Mountain Electronics or somewhere to run it through so you don't melt the LED.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 12, 2019)

As you are new to this game, why not build a light from an inexpensive kit?
Here's a guide, plus a link to where to buy the kit.
Once you have an idea of what actually goes into a light, you can then branch out.
https://www.fasttech.com/forums/flashlights/t/1285103/convoy-s4-build/1
P


----------

